# Coconut Flakes...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have been feeding Toby Dr. Harvery's for almost three months. Needless to say he loves it and it is much simpler to prepare than I thought it would be (thanks Crystal!).

I'd like to start giving Toby coconut flakes, but do you add that directly to the food or sprinkle it on top? By leaving it in the prepared food for two days, is it losing any of it nutritional value?

(I saw a topic on this, but now I can't find it--sorry for a possible repeat question).

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Nichole, i just sprinkle some on top of the meal that i'm feeding.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a matter of personal preference. I don't think that they'd lose nutritional value if you put them in food that is refrigerated for a few days. I think that they'd taste better sprinkled on top, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I sprinkle them on Hunter's food at each serving and since we've been getting some bigger flakes, I use those as little treats. I wouldn't add them to premixed batches of food because it seems like they would get mushy and not be as tasty.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I actually just give a few coconut flakes after she's eaten her first meal seperately because mines a little trouble maker----if I sprinkle the coconut flakes on top she pushes all the kibble onto the floor so she can eat her coconut flakes on their own.
I do not think adding the flakes with the food and then refrigerating it would be a problem at all.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone!


----------

